# corsair 700D



## p0Pe (Feb 17, 2010)

corsair is making what seems to be a budget version of their 800D.

Pics *HERE*

thougts? i would have liked a kind of "smaller" version, and not just one with features cut down, but i am ancious to see if there is more changes the 800D was amazing!


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah the news guys here were all over this just this morning.  Are you planning on getting it?


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 18, 2010)

DOH! didnt see that:/ the pics just came in, and i did a search but nothing turned up

but well, no i am not getting it just thought i would share think its funny that it have the exact same measures


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 18, 2010)

It looks bland on the outside but the inside really rocks. I really like the opening where the cpu is, thats a real opening, i guess you can change HSF real quick without taking out the mobo.


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 18, 2010)

p0Pe said:


> corsair is making what seems to be a budget version of their 800D.



Hah!  Budget version.  That means what, 200 bucks before shipping?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 18, 2010)

If it's $150 or less it'll be my next case but probably a long shot


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2010)

*snickers to himself* We shall see, maybe! I just shot out the mail


----------



## Th0rn0 (Feb 18, 2010)

I REALLY liked the 800D. I hope this one is cheaper then around 130 pound. That would be awesome. Also not seeing any pictures of windows. Thats a big down side


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 18, 2010)

Th0rn0 said:


> I REALLY liked the 800D. I hope this one is cheaper then around 130 pound. That would be awesome. Also not seeing any pictures of windows. Thats a big down side



dude! no window is a plus make your own


----------



## Th0rn0 (Feb 18, 2010)

yea but at uni I dont have access to a workshop  So coming with a window is a plus. Its also why I'm looking for a case that have the rad mounts already.


----------



## Izliecies (Feb 18, 2010)

Btw, where did the news page about Corsair Obsidian 700D go?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Feb 18, 2010)

Yea no windows is a fail for me too though hoping its got the same kind of features inside as the 800d only a bit smaller  the 800d is monstrously huge


----------



## douglatins (Feb 18, 2010)

If this version had a window it would definitely best the 800D, I like the insides a lot more, since i think hotswap is a complete waste of space. I'm glad i waited for a new revision of the 800


----------

